# Can Zach Randolph help any team win?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What teams could you put Zach Randolph on and actually have the team get better? These teams appear to have weaknesses at the PF spots Nets, Lakers, Bulls, Celtics, Hawks and Rockets.

Nets - The team wants to go faster this season and Vince dominates the ball. The lack of defense and the pouting that would ensue after the lack of offensive touches would make him a bad fit

Lakers - On paper, putting Zach at PF and Odom at SF seems nice, but in the triangle, Zach would be a disaster and his low BBall IQ would drive Phil nuts.

Bulls - The convential wisdom is that the Bulls need some low post scoring, but a player with no jib and no defense wouldn't see much playing time under Skiles.

Celtics - Telfair is on the team, so we know this wouldn't work.  Jokes aside, he could help here, but then again, Doc Rivers is the Head Coach.

Hawks - The last thing the Hawks need is somebody to take shots away from Joe, Josh and Marvin

Rockets - Could Zach handle being Yao's sidekick?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I am not sure, but I know he can help a lot of teams lose.

Nobody is going to touch him with that contract and history.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

probably an ideal 6th man.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

kflo said:


> probably an ideal 6th man.


Do you believe he has the personality to accept such an assignment?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

In my opinion, Randolph would do well being on a team with veteran leadership like the Pistons.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

In retrospect that contract looks so amazingly dumb. I didn't think too highly of it to begin, but it is still weird to think about how highly Randolph was once considered.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Do you believe he has the personality to accept such an assignment?


not yet. someday.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

He was a 20/10 player and MIP in 2004, but he's declined since. The Blazers do need to find a way to jettison his contract for the future, though. Technically, he could help a lot of teams, but no one is willing to take on that contract or the baggage that comes with it.

Boston wants to develop their young bigs, especially Al Jefferson, so him going there wouldn't make much sense. Too lazy to go through the rest.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ralaw said:


> In my opinion, Randolph would do well being on a team with veteran leadership like the Pistons.


He and Sheed did work so well together the last time


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> He and Sheed did work so well together the last time


Pff.......playing in Portland will make a "bad guy" out of anyone.......it's something in the water! I expect "good guys" like Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge to walk out with a some criminal convictions and technical fouls as well. :biggrin: 

Sheed's biggest problem always has been when he played on bad teams; however, when he's played on good teams, he is a very good player on and off the court and I expect Randolph to be the same.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I wouldn't want Zach in Orlando, but I think Zach could be effective spreading the paint for Yao in Houston.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

At 23 he was 20 and 10 and was the best player on a .500 squad.

At 24 he had microfracture surgery and the team was blown up.

At 25, he was still producing coming off microfracture surgery.

IMO Zach can help about 30 teams win because I do not know of many teams that have a PF/C combination better than Zach Randolph.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

First, I don't think there isn't a team out there he couldn't help win, even as a bench player. "Low basketball IQ" what, Kwame Brown is Dr. Jack Ramsay?

Second, what the hell is jib.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> At 23 he was 20 and 10 and was the best player on a .500 squad.
> 
> At 24 he had microfracture surgery and the team was blown up.
> 
> ...


Those stats come at the price of ball movement, the rest of the offense and result in giving up as many points as he scores


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

While he has talent, he isn't the kind of guy that I'd want on my team. I think the term "addition by subtraction" applies here.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

ralaw said:


> In my opinion, Randolph would do well being on a team with veteran leadership like the Pistons.


Certainly a requirement for even the slightest possibility of success.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He could replace Webber in Philly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I got for jib-

Unwilling and unable to do or accept something



> Bulls - The convential wisdom is that the Bulls need some low post scoring, but a player with no jib and no defense wouldn't see much playing time under Skiles.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I got for jib-
> 
> Unwilling and unable to do or accept something


You really need to read the Bulls forum more often  It is a term that is somewhat equivalent to character


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> First, I don't think there isn't a team out there he couldn't help win, even as a bench player.


In order for players to be successful bench players, they must be willing to accept that role. Antoine Walker didn't want to be a bench player in Dallas but finally understood in Miami that he had to be and that he could help his team that way.

Zach isn't mature enough to understand that


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

certainly he can help
if he can swallow his ego a little and realize he is not a guy who can be a star in the NBA
and has the right teammates/coaching around him he can help
especially a team that needs inside scoring/rebounding/offensive toughness


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Zach Randoplh is a non hardworking jamison. Terrible defender, very selfish, hardly ever passes. 

He can't help anyone win as a focal point of a team. 

Anyone can help a team win if they have talent and have the right role.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Zach Randoplh is a non hardworking jamison.


What are you talking about? Scottie Pippen once said that the hardest working player he ever worked with in his career was Zach Randolph, and this was on air as an on air personality for ESPN. Randolph is instant offense and he's one of the hardest working players in the league. Meanwhile you still have Amare not willing to do the work to get to the level Zach is, and Zach had the same surgery.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Zach Randoplh is a non hardworking jamison.


yeh coz when a 6-9 pf average's 3 offensives rebs in his sleep, the first thing i think of is "non hardworking". actually nah, i think lazy :razz:


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

He could help the Rockets. They are a slow tempo team with no low post game (other than Bonzi) when Yao is out, which is quite a bit. Randolph can fill that role. Plus he'll get space on the court with Yao commanding double teams most of the time.

The problem with a Rockets trade is matching his big salary. Yao and McGrady make most of their payroll.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Z-Bo will be a better Juwan Howard, but not team can afford to have Yao/T-mac/Bonzi and Randolph on the roster. I think.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So there is such a thing as a player who plays to lose.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> What are you talking about? Scottie Pippen once said that the hardest working player he ever worked with in his career was Zach Randolph, and this was on air as an on air personality for ESPN. Randolph is instant offense and he's one of the hardest working players in the league. Meanwhile you still have Amare not willing to do the work to get to the level Zach is, and Zach had the same surgery.


Zach Randoplh has never been in NBA shape. He never pasess and does't appear to undersand that playing defense as a bigman counts for something. 

He can score , he has a soft touch and big body and uses it to score. But a hard worker gets his body in shape, a hard worker moves his feet and competes as a bigman on defense. 

Amare not on the level of Zach are you serious.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

naibsel said:


> yeh coz when a 6-9 pf average's 3 offensives rebs in his sleep, the first thing i think of is "non hardworking". actually nah, i think lazy :razz:


Yeah he offensive rebounds so he can shoot it again , teammates always complaining about his gunning. Saves his energy to play offense. If he got in great shape maybe he could do both. 

He's a blackhole.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Zach Randoplh *has never been in NBA shape*. He never pasess and does't appear to undersand that playing defense as a bigman counts for something.
> 
> He can score , he has a soft touch and big body and uses it to score. But a hard worker gets his body in shape, a hard worker moves his feet and competes as a bigman on defense.
> 
> Amare not on the level of Zach are you serious.


Thats untrue. Have you seen Zach of late. The guy looks in tremendous shape. Drop by the blazer board and search for the topic where they talked about his offseason work. The original post you quoted makes a good point, Zach put in work to overcome the microfracture surgery, can the same be said about Amare.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Pff.......playing in Portland will make a "bad guy" out of anyone.......it's something in the water! I expect "good guys" like Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge to walk out with a some criminal convictions and technical fouls as well. :biggrin:


So tiresome. Even as a "joke".

OK smarty pants, make a list of players with a legit "good boy" rep and no history coming into town that left a "bad boy".


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Zach Randoplh is a non hardworking jamison. Terrible defender, very selfish, hardly ever passes.
> 
> He can't help anyone win as a focal point of a team.
> 
> Anyone can help a team win if they have talent and have the right role.


:laugh: what do you have to say for yourself now?


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

HB said:


> :laugh: what do you have to say for yourself now?


lol good find


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ha Ha Zbo making yall eat your words .


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, Z-Bo besides Yao, Battier at the SF and T-Mac at the SG on the rocks!?!?!?


that would of been a trip to the finals for sure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cimalee said:


> Ha Ha Zbo making yall eat your words .


Not everyone.

It reminds me of all the people that swear having Steve Francis on your team makes you worse.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

el oh el.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Chicago could definitely use him to complement Ben. I also like Brown, who cannot be stopped from 9/7 a night, but Randolph looks good just from play (not money long-term).
New Jersey
Miami

Philly? Isn't Webber expiring? Swap them. Maybe Cheeks if he isn't fired could keep up this year/02-04 attitude for Zach.

others


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Randolph is not lazy. The injury he came back from takes a ton of rehab work and great dedication to recover from. Randolph has made it all the way back to be where he was before the injury.

Even before the injury, he was a great rebounder despite being short for a power forward. His mix of ball skills, hustle and focus made him an excellent rebounder.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

lol

well my main point was right 
i said that he needs to swallow his ego

my other main point though was completely wrong(at least thru these first 5 games)
i said he is no star
and he definatly has been one so far


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

23isback said:


> el oh el.


:laugh:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch! nice find


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Masbee said:


> So tiresome. Even as a "joke".
> 
> OK smarty pants, make a list of players with a legit "good boy" rep and no history coming into town that left a "bad boy".


If you recognized it was a joke, why did you feel the need to ask such a redundant question that was serious?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ralaw said:


> If you recognized it was a joke, why did you feel the need to ask such a redundant question that was serious?


Well it reaches a point where it isn't funny anymore. We have I believe 1 or 2 players with run-ins with the law left on the team. 


If anything people should start saying the Denver Thuggets.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Well it reaches a point where it isn't funny anymore. We have I believe 1 or 2 players with run-ins with the law left on the team.
> 
> 
> If anything people should start saying the Denver Thuggets.


Sorry, I wasn't aware Blazernation would get so upset.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Sorry, I wasn't aware Blazernation would get so upset.


Well it starts to get annoying when you keep hearing it with people trying to be funny when really it's no longer true. When it was true, I was fine with it. But now saying it is just insulting the class acts we have on the rosters like Przybilla, Roy, Aldridge, Jack, and many others.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Well it reaches a point where it isn't funny anymore. We have I believe 1 or 2 players with run-ins with the law left on the team.
> 
> 
> If anything people should start saying the Denver Thuggets.


But the two are the franchisess two biggest names (Miles and Randolph).


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> But the two are the franchisess two biggest names (Miles and Randolph).


1. Miles has never had a run-in with the law, therefore the term "Jailblazer" doesn't apply. 

2. Zach has never been found guilty of anything, or even been convicted of any wrong doing. Again, "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> 1. Miles has never had a run-in with the law, therefore the term "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.
> 
> 2. Zach has never been found guilty of anything, or even been convicted of any wrong doing. Again, "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.


In the media's eyes (and consequently, people who aren't fans of the Blazers), it can apply to Zach. Miles is an idiot, so I can see how he could easily be labeled that way.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> 1. Miles has never had a run-in with the law, therefore the term "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.
> 
> 2. Zach has never been found guilty of anything, or even been convicted of any wrong doing. Again, "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.



But Miles is a scumbag, even Blazers fans have to admit that. :biggrin: 

Zach is a basicly good guy who has just gotten a bad rap.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I like this thread. Lots of crow to eat. Randolph is playing like a monster. Blazers are 4-2. Who predicted that?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> 1. Miles has never had a run-in with the law, therefore the term "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.
> 
> 2. Zach has never been found guilty of anything, or even been convicted of any wrong doing. Again, "Jailblazer" doesn't apply.


1. http://www.kgw.com/sports/stories/kgw_060304_sports_miles_drug_bust.22606fdaa.html

2. He never may have technically been found guilty, but he's been associated with shady doings. Actually he was found guilty for underaged drinking. Also had illegal guns as a 17 year old. Citied for underaged drinking and possesion of marijuana. With his bro when his bro shot up a nightclub. Pulled over for speeding, police detected marijuana smoke and found loaded guns.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't think a lot of teams can afford him, he has a very long and expensive contract. I don't think many teams want him either, because of his contract and because of his charactor and size. He's always been overweight and just too heavy. He's always been a thick guy but he needs to drop 15 pounds. His defense has always been pathetic and since he got his contract his rebounds are down. The only thing Randolph is good for his scoring in the paint. His defense, blocks, passing and selfishness are all big negatives.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

DurantDurant said:


> I don't think a lot of teams can afford him, he has a very long and expensive contract. I don't think many teams want him either, because of his contract and because of his charactor and size. He's always been overweight and just too heavy. He's always been a thick guy but he needs to drop 15 pounds. His defense has always been pathetic and since he got his contract his rebounds are down. The only thing Randolph is good for his scoring in the paint. His defense, blocks, passing and selfishness are all big negatives.


You obviously haven't seen him play this year. Hes about 240lbs this year in great shape.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> 1. http://www.kgw.com/sports/stories/kgw_060304_sports_miles_drug_bust.22606fdaa.html
> 
> 2. He never may have technically been found guilty, but he's been associated with shady doings. Actually he was found guilty for underaged drinking. Also had illegal guns as a 17 year old. Citied for underaged drinking and possesion of marijuana. *With his bro when his bro shot up a nightclub. Pulled over for speeding, police detected marijuana smoke and found loaded guns.*


He was with his bro at a club and there was a shooting. He did absolutely nothing wrong in that situation. A lot of Zach's "shady doings" have to do with him being in the wrong place at the wrong time. And yes, he was pulled over for speeding, but they never found any marijuana and those guns were registered to Zach. Nothing wrong there. 

I'm not saying Zach is a perfect angel, because he has done some bad things and made stupid mistakes, but he has seemed to clean up his act and I'm willing to give him another chance.

And by the way, you can't really say Darius is even part of this team anymore. He's going into his second arthoscopic knee surgery that could turn into a microfracture and if that happens his career his over because Darius has no work ethic whatsoever.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> 1. http://www.kgw.com/sports/stories/kgw_060304_sports_miles_drug_bust.22606fdaa.html
> 
> 2. He never may have technically been found guilty, but he's been associated with shady doings. Actually he was found guilty for underaged drinking. Also had illegal guns as a 17 year old. Citied for underaged drinking and possesion of marijuana. With his bro when his bro shot up a nightclub. Pulled over for speeding, police detected marijuana smoke and found loaded guns.


I think the underrated drinking thing was one day before he turned 21, and he wasn't even past the limit. Big whoop to be honest with you. I don't know what he did before he was drafted but he hasn't been found guilty of anything besides that drinking one day before his 21st birthday incident. He never had possession of marijuana, his BRO shot up a night club, he has no relevance to that. HE wasn't pulled over for speeding, it was his car and there was someone else driving. Police can say anything they want, Portland cops are amongst the most racist in the nation and that comes from a lot of other cops in other areas of the country. Cops can say anything they want, point is they didn't have **** on him. They found guns that were LISENCED to him, again that was legal. If I was as rich as him, I'd be packing a gun too. 

It's funny though, you say all this stuff to try to bring him down but the guy in your own avatar is the one that admittedly has a problem with smoking the ganja, that's why his play is so erratic all the time.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ralaw said:


> If you recognized it was a joke, why did you feel the need to ask such a redundant question that was serious?


Because we are ****ing sick of it.

If you are going to cross that line of politeness and courtesy and make someone or someplace the BUTT of your humor - at least get your facts straight.

When you "jokingly" rip something, it isn't very funny when you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

30/10 will help any team win...but to get 50 plus Ws, chemistry is far more important


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

jordan0386 said:


> 30/10 will help any team win...but to get 50 plus Ws, chemistry is far more important


And this team has a lot of that this year. I think that is a huge reason we are winning as well. This team just plays together.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Because we are ****ing sick of it.
> 
> If you are going to cross that line of politeness and courtesy and make someone or someplace the BUTT of your humor - at least get your facts straight.
> 
> When you "jokingly" rip something, it isn't very funny when you don't know what you are talking about.


LOL, _"cross that line of politeness and courtesy"_

I don't know what's funnier, the fact that you're taking a joke so serious or the fact that you are taking my comments about the image of some of the players personal. It was a joke, so whether you think it was applicable or not, shouldn't matter, get over it and move on.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Zach Randolph is one of few NBA players who I wouldn't want within a hundred mile radius of my team. That being said, he couldn't possibly hurt the Celtics.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> I think the underrated drinking thing was one day before he turned 21, and he wasn't even past the limit. Big whoop to be honest with you. I don't know what he did before he was drafted but he hasn't been found guilty of anything besides that drinking one day before his 21st birthday incident. He never had possession of marijuana, his BRO shot up a night club, he has no relevance to that. HE wasn't pulled over for speeding, it was his car and there was someone else driving. Police can say anything they want, Portland cops are amongst the most racist in the nation and that comes from a lot of other cops in other areas of the country. Cops can say anything they want, point is they didn't have **** on him. They found guns that were LISENCED to him, again that was legal. If I was as rich as him, I'd be packing a gun too.
> 
> It's funny though, you say all this stuff to try to bring him down but the guy in your own avatar is the one that admittedly has a problem with smoking the ganja, that's why his play is so erratic all the time.


Please don't use the "oh yeah, your favorite players sucks to!" tactic, it's very high school.

Bottom line is I don't want my non-existant daughter bringing home a guy like Randolph, and he has earned his reputation. Besides that, I actually like the guy as a player and would love to have him on my team, since I don't think his character is all that bad.

Just make sure Ruben Patterson isn't also on the roster.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Goubot said:


> He was a 20/10 player and MIP in 2004, but he's declined since. The Blazers do need to find a way to jettison his contract for the future, though. Technically, he could help a lot of teams, but no one is willing to take on that contract or the baggage that comes with it.
> 
> Boston wants to develop their young bigs, especially Al Jefferson, so him going there wouldn't make much sense. Too lazy to go through the rest.


have u seen his statline this year?

28 ppg/10.50 rpg/51 FG%/92 FT% 

i wouldnt say this is declining.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Goubot said:


> He was a 20/10 player and MIP in 2004, but he's declined since. The Blazers do need to find a way to jettison his contract for the future, though. Technically, he could help a lot of teams, but no one is willing to take on that contract or the baggage that comes with it.
> 
> Boston wants to develop their young bigs, especially Al Jefferson, so him going there wouldn't make much sense. Too lazy to go through the rest.


Quite possibly the most uneducated post in this thread. After that season he had *microfracture* surgery on his knee and spent most of the season rehabbing from that and put up 18/8 the next season, this year he is finally back to 100% and is better than he was before the surgery. Look at the players who have had microfracture surgery and check their stats before the surgery and after then tell me if you still see a decline in his stats.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Zach Randolph is one of few NBA players who I wouldn't want within a hundred mile radius of my team. That being said, he couldn't possibly hurt the Celtics.


Logically, what you wrote makes little sense.

It's like saying... "I don't eat red meat. That being said, but I could go for steak right now"


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

Exactly

"I dont like him, but he couldnt be worse than what is already here"

that is what I got from it...internet sarcasm can be a *****


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ralaw said:


> LOL, _"cross that line of politeness and courtesy"_
> 
> I don't know what's funnier, the fact that you're taking a joke so serious or the fact that you are taking my comments about the image of some of the players personal. It was a joke, so whether you think it was applicable or not, shouldn't matter, get over it and move on.


You attacked an entire City, not basketball players. You didn't even mention any specifc bad boy players.

Just as you are free to stick your foot in your mouth, I am free to call you out for doing so.

Get over it and move on.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

jamel your non-existant daughter is hott!!!

and portland cops are racist is hell


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Masbee said:


> You attacked an entire City, not basketball players. You didn't even mention any specifc bad boy players.
> 
> Just as you are free to stick your foot in your mouth, I am free to call you out for doing so.
> 
> Get over it and move on.


What are you talking about? A city? I see your problem now....



ralaw said:


> Pff.......playing in Portland will make a "bad guy" out of anyone.......it's something in the water! I expect "good guys" like Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge to walk out with a some criminal convictions and technical fouls as well.


Portland = Portland Trailblazers, as we're on a basketball forum. Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ralaw said:


> What are you talking about? A city? I see your problem now....
> 
> 
> 
> Portland = Portland Trailblazers, as we're on a basketball forum. Stop being so sensitive.


So you are trying to say you write like this:

playing in Portland Trailblazers will...

not, playing with Portland will... hmmm. 

"it's something in the water".

How is that NOT suppose to relate to Portland the place?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Logically, what you wrote makes little sense.
> 
> It's like saying... "I don't eat red meat. That being said, but I could go for steak right now"


Wrong. It makes perfect sense. It says I don't want him anywhere near my time BUT the Celtics are so bad he couldn't make them any worse. 

If you actually think about it, you'd realize that I'm saying I don't want his contract, his injuries, or his attitude even though he could probably make the Celtics a better team.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

BiggaAdams said:


> You obviously haven't seen him play this year. Hes about 240lbs this year in great shape.


 Sorry I cannot get around to watching many Blazers games....When I was watching the Blazers and Jazz in preaseason the Blazers announcer said Randolph looked a lot smaller but I was not completely sure.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

ralaw said:


> In my opinion, Randolph would do well being on a team with veteran leadership like the Pistons.


i remember reading an article about how he used to try and take on Rasheed Wallace in practice, i rekon he would go great guns in Detroit, they need a 10+rpg player, and a more consistent inside scorer, but they wouldnt pay him the money, plus, Maxiel is developing and will soon come into his own hopefully.....


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This board is so sensitive. Get on topic. 

Anyway, Randolph is one of the few guys in the league who can really get it done inside. He'd do wonders for the Nuggets, who don't have a big, low post scorer on the roster. I do think Randolph shoots too much at times, and that shot selection can be questionable. But can teams benefit from having him on their roster? Of course. Low post scoring is at a premium in the league. 

When Randolph isn't settling for jumpers outside and is getting to the foul line, he's a force. Why wouldn't any team benefit from that?


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> This board is so sensitive. Get on topic.
> 
> Anyway, Randolph is one of the few guys in the league who can really get it done inside. He'd do wonders for the Nuggets, who don't have a big, low post scorer on the roster. I do think Randolph shoots too much at times, and that shot selection can be questionable. But can teams benefit from having him on their roster? Of course. Low post scoring is at a premium in the league.
> 
> When Randolph isn't settling for jumpers outside and is getting to the foul line, he's a force. Why wouldn't any team benefit from that?


 We all know the guy can score. But his terrible defense and attitude might scare a lot of people away.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

His attitude and defense are just a couple of the issues he brings. That ridiculous contract and injury possibilities are just as big of factors.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing is, coming into the NBA I would have said he was the best big men in the league at running the floor. I really don't know what happened.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

- Zach Randolph is one of the hardest working (individual development) players in the league.

- Zach Randolph is (i believe) still a 20-10 player if he had a chance playing the #1-2 guy on a decent team.

- Zach Randolph is one of the most enthusiastic (hard working) players off the glass. As a 6-9 PF, that he can average 10 rebounds (while putting up many points i mite add) is amazing.

- Zach Randolph has had a fair amount of high scoring games even this season.

Despite all the hate he gets from these boards, Z-Bo is a productive player, and on a team with veterans and a slow-down half-court offence, he would serve his purpose well. homes.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Good topic, good posts. I think the Bulls are an ideal situation for him, but they don't have much that they could give up. Obviously they'd like to dump Hinrich somehow, but I think the Blazers are solid at PG already, and Rodriguez is the heir apparent. The Bulls probably won't be able to afford Gordon, Deng, and Nocioni in the offseason, so Nocioni will be priced out of their range. They could throw him in... but that would hurt their chances to win this year, as he's one of their most consistently productive players and there is no guarantee that Randolph could match his overall impact.

The only option would be if the Blazers just wanted a salary dump by picking up PJ Brown. But again, doesn't work for the Bulls. They need that expiring contract. Ben Wallace + Zach Randolph + Kirk Hinrich + Gordon and Deng contracts = luxury tax hell.

So it seems like the Bulls is a good fit basketball wise but financially it's more difficult for them.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> - Zach Randolph is one of the hardest working (individual development) players in the league.


On what do you base this? Mike Barrett's homer reports?
True he is in the best shape of his career, and is putting up some good stats, but he still cracks under pressure. I don't see his ceiling any higher than his current status. He can be awesome if he just passes the ball quicker and better, but after so long, I wonder if he can "learn" this.




> - Zach Randolph is (i believe) still a 20-10 player if he had a chance playing the #1-2 guy on a decent team.


He has no...absolutely no chance of leading a team as the #1 guy. This is a failed experiment in Portland, with the team being supposedly "built" around him. He stagnates the offense and is a black hole. He still is a stats-oriented guy, who pouts when he doesn't get his chance to play. 

-


> Zach Randolph is one of the most enthusiastic (hard working) players off the glass. As a 6-9 PF, that he can average 10 rebounds (while putting up many points i mite add) is amazing.


Zach Randolph has had a fair amount of high scoring games even this season. But his outlet passes aren't always crisp, and are slow, giving the Blazers almost no chance of fast-breaking. He is undersized and lacks jumping ability, but has a nose for the ball, hence is a good offensive rebounder. But he is so predictable that he just goes back up everytime, without even looking for his teammates.



> Despite all the hate he gets from these boards, Z-Bo is a productive player, and on a team with veterans and a slow-down half-court offence, he would serve his purpose well. homes.


Again he does deserve some of the crap he gets because of his game. Being the focal point of team, he needs to do a lot more. He can start with raising his hand when Alan Henderson (yes...him) schools him on the previous three posessions. He can never be the leading guy on a team, but with some good veteran presences and other scorers/rebounders/defenders, his deficiencies can be guised. 

With the Blazers weakest positions being C and SF, any trades for young prospects or picks would be welcome. I think most fans can be happy with getting back $.75 on the $1.00 with giving up Zach, if that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

double post. sorry.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> His attitude and defense are just a couple of the issues he brings. That ridiculous contract and injury possibilities are just as big of factors.


 DING DING DING!!!!

The only place where Randolph could both Win, and actually be on the team while doing so is Phoenix.

Cause in Phoenix he couldn't need to play defense or Rebound.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Are you seriously asking whether a 20/10 player would make a side worse???????

Rockets will take him he is an amazing player possible all star this year. He could take the pressure off Yao in the rebounding stakes and pose a great scoring threat in the paint which the ROckets dont have with Yao out.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> - Zach Randolph is one of the hardest working (individual development) players in the league.
> 
> - Zach Randolph is (i believe) still a 20-10 player if he had a chance playing the #1-2 guy on a decent team.
> 
> ...


yo esse. 

- .2 blocks for a 6-9 PF is also amazing. 
- he's also had his fair of low scoring games. check out the statline from last game. 4 points. 1/12 shooting in 23 mins. esse.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Duck34234 said:


> yo esse.
> 
> - .2 blocks for a 6-9 PF is also amazing.
> - he's also had his fair of low scoring games. check out the statline from last game. 4 points. 1/12 shooting in 23 mins. esse.


yo i aint ur esse homes, and dont u be startin nothin mang. ima catch u off the rebound vato. the hell u think u doin? dont u kno im loco? this aint over homes, it aint over!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well he didnt have a spectacular game but Zach once again got a double double 26-12 game so far and has led the Trailblazers to a win with his Robin, Roy.

He is as an amazing talent.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

hroz said:


> Well he didnt have a spectacular game but Zach once again got a double double 26-12 game so far and has *led the Trailblazers to a win with his Robin, Roy.*
> 
> He is as an amazing talent.


i like that homes, its real oldskool.

and for those saying randolph is the problem wit the blazers,, are you saying randolph with a good supporting cast would NOT be a gud team??

randolph can imo, play a toned-down amare role.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Answer is yes


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Answer is yes


this has to be one of the best bumps ever, nice work


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Really? Threads from three years ago? The questions with Randolph were always about his attitude and commitment, never about his basketball ability. If anything, he's proven everyone who ever said that he was playing selfish, lazy, or half-hearted basketball right. Anyone knowledgeable knew that he had this kind of season in him, he just showed significantly less effort than he has this year. Call it an early entry into contract mode, the result of being dumped for nothing three times and it being considered a win for the teams who dumped you, or just natural maturation as he got older. The only people he's proven wrong this season are ones who said that there was no way he'd ever be an asset to an organization.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> this has to be one of the best bumps ever, nice work


It's in my top 3 along with ArtestFan starting a thread asking if Mehmet Okur was more valuable than Mark Madsen in the summer of 04 or Dre asking what idiot homer Laker fans see this as a championship team this time last year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh HB, how I like your posts so.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not everyone.
> 
> It reminds me of all the people that swear having Steve Francis on your team makes you worse.


Yes great bump JI

Especially since Zach got shipped out of Portland for the decaying carcass of Steve Francis


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's in my top 3 along with ArtestFan starting a thread asking if Mehmet Okur was more valuable than Mark Madsen in the summer of 04 or Dre asking what idiot homer Laker fans see this as a championship team this time last year.


So it taking 3 seasons before Zach started playing in a manner that positively impacts his team and you somehow believe this is a good bump?

He got dumped by the Blazers because Roy wanted his negative influence off the team
He got shipped out of New York because Mike and Donnie didn't want him ruining chemistry
He certainly didn't improve the Clippers

Yes, this season Zach is playing great basketball, but to act like he was ever the same player at any point previously in his career is as dishonest as a $3 bill.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the difference is the situation. He is in a perfect situation for his talents now. New York and the Clippers were two circuses and in Poetland he was the last remaining face of the Jailblazers. He was actually performing well in NY for Antoni, they were just trying to clear cap room while the Clippers were clearing room for the #1 pick.

Oh and obviously Roy's supposed contention that you can't win with him was wrong.

For anyone to act like either of those teams had a chance to win with or without him is not being straight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> So it taking 3 seasons before Zach started playing in a manner that positively impacts his team and you somehow believe this is a good bump?
> 
> He got dumped by the Blazers because Roy wanted his negative influence off the team
> He got shipped out of New York because Mike and Donnie didn't want him ruining chemistry
> ...


Wasn't the question if Zach Randolph could help any team win? He got shipped out of New York for cap purposes, Donnie even said so.

Also my comment about Francis was in his prime, not when his body fell apart.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hroz said:


> Well he didnt have a spectacular game but Zach once again got a double double 26-12 game so far and has led the Trailblazers to a win with his Robin, Roy.
> 
> He is as an amazing talent.


What's ironic is I think this guy started a "Are Memphis that stupid? They want Randolph" thread this summer.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wasn't the question if Zach Randolph could help any team win?


Yes that was the question in the fall of 2006. He has grown up and worked on his weaknesses.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's in my top 3 along with ArtestFan starting a thread asking if Mehmet Okur was more valuable than Mark Madsen in the summer of 04 or Dre asking what idiot homer Laker fans see this as a championship team this time last year.


Except my **** was in complete context even by your peers. No matter how far away my balls get you still keep chomping for them, no Oden.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™;6183045 said:


> Except my **** was in complete context even by your peers. No matter how far away my balls get you still keep chomping for them, no Oden.


Yes and how many people validated the Randolph doesn't help you win theory as well? Your **** wasn't in context because that team did win, you and "my peers" were way off in thinking the Lakers had no chance at a ring. "My peers" favored the Butler for Kwame trade and wanted to trade Odom for Magloire. Most recently they wanted to trade Bynum for Tyrus Thomas. Today they don't approve of the majority of the roster outside of Brown, Kobe and Gasol. Bottom line: they are negative towards the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Yes that was the question in the fall of 2006. He has grown up and worked on his weaknesses.


So what if the Blazers all come back healthy next year and win a ring with Andre Miller as the starting point guard?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> I think the difference is the situation. He is in a perfect situation for his talents now. New York and the Clippers were two circuses and in Poetland he was the last remaining face of the Jailblazers. He was actually performing well in NY for Antoni, they were just trying to clear cap room while the Clippers were clearing room for the #1 pick.
> 
> Oh and obviously Roy's supposed contention that you can't win with him was wrong.
> 
> For anyone to act like either of those teams had a chance to win with or without him is not being straight.


Randolph was just bad on the Knicks. He played lazy, selfish basketball and no-showed on defense, exactly as some expected. The team wasn't particularly good to begin with, but there's a difference between a player who plays well/hard on a bad team(Wilson Chandler, David Lee) and player on a bad team with a bad attitude who plays that way. For most of his career he played disappointing basketball for a guy with his talent level, this season he's living up to his potential.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> So what if the Blazers all come back healthy next year and win a ring with Andre Miller as the starting point guard?


I'll be participating in snowball fights in hell


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Yes that was the question in the fall of 2006. He has grown up and worked on his weaknesses.


Not really. He's in better shape, but he's still not a good passer (apg worse this year) or defender, the two biggest knocks on him. He's just in a better position and playing a bit harder. Neither of those things were inconceivable in 2006.

Quit making excuses.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Not really. He's in better shape, but he's still not a good passer (apg worse this year) or defender, the two biggest knocks on him. He's just in a better position and playing a bit harder. Neither of those things were inconceivable in 2006.
> 
> Quit making excuses.


He is a much better teammate and is a significantly better defender than he was in 2006. He makes smart plays on the court. He is a very different player.

Open your eyes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> He is a much better teammate and is a significantly better defender than he was in 2006. He makes smart plays on the court. He is a very different player.
> 
> Open your eyes.


My eyes are closed as well. Memphis is a horrible defensive team and he is a big reason why.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ah rememba when I talked bout playas bin able ta chaynge and grow...them folks on hea told me I didnt know what ah wuz talkin bout.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> He is a much better teammate and is a significantly better defender than he was in 2006. He makes smart plays on the court. He is a very different player.
> 
> Open your eyes.


Yeah. As soon as somebody starts winning, former haters go into "well, he's a better teammate now!" mode. He's exactly the same. Took out the jumpers that started in NY and hustles more. His defense is still terrible. I can tell because I actually watch the games.

He's exactly the same player he's always been. He's just playing harder for a winning team. Not unforeseeable for anybody who watches basketball.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> My eyes are closed as well. Memphis is a horrible defensive team and he is a big reason why.


When an ugly guy dates a 4 after only dating 2's he is still dating someone significantly better looking than he has before even if she still isn't good looking


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Yeah. As soon as somebody starts winning, former haters go into "well, he's a better teammate now!" mode. He's exactly the same. Took out the jumpers that started in NY and hustles more. His defense is still terrible. I can tell because I actually watch the games.
> 
> He's exactly the same player he's always been. He's just playing harder for a winning team. Not unforeseeable for anybody who watches basketball.


Wait, you say he hustles more and took out the jumpers, but is exactly the same player :wtf:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Ah rememba when I talked bout playas bin able ta chaynge and grow...them folks on hea told me I didnt know what ah wuz talkin bout.


You also told me long ago that Jeff McInnis had changed and grown :funny:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I was watching the Thunder/Grizzlies the game the other day and the thunder announcers mentioned talking to someone in the Grizzlies organization who knew Randolph in his Blazers/Knicks days. He said that since coming to Memphis, he has been a drastically different person; he's become much more hardworking and mature on and off the court.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Randolph is averaging 20.1 points and 12.6 rebounds, which would make him the only player to post averages of 20-and-10 for the last three years.


 - Via sporting news

Doubters are you still around?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good bump. You know hell got a little frosty when HB can bump something


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I couldn't find any recent threads for him and I wanted to post the 20/10 stat. This thread is quite convenient though.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lulz


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see how his performance with the Grizz has anything to do with the problems he had with his previous teams which is essentially what people used to construct their view about Zach Randolph.

Good for the Grizz for figuring out how to use Zach Randolph?

I mean years ago people use to think cow feces was useless, some even used it as an insult in the English language. Lo and behold people figured out to use it as a form of fuel and can be use as biogas to generate electricity. Take that you old people and your inaccurate view about bs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dre said:


> Good bump. You know hell got a little frosty when HB can bump something


:laugh:


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Gotta give Zach his due, outstanding season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> - Via sporting news
> 
> Doubters are you still around?


No other player has even averaged 20-10 in the last two years. Z-Bo is working on three-straight.

Per Marc Stein, the last player to get left out of an All-Star Game despite averaging 20-13? Nate Thurmond 42 years ago.

And Memphis has become one of the best defensive teams in the league...with him in the lineup.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't see how his performance with the Grizz has anything to do with the problems he had with his previous teams which is essentially what people used to construct their view about Zach Randolph.
> 
> Good for the Grizz for figuring out how to use Zach Randolph?
> 
> I mean years ago people use to think cow feces was useless, some even used it as an insult in the English language. Lo and behold people figured out to use it as a form of fuel and can be use as biogas to generate electricity. Take that you old people and your inaccurate view about bs.


Cow **** had uses long before it was used to form biogas. Its been used for hundreds of years as fertilizer.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*What's Good!!*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Randolph! what a great game he had! great player...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's nice to see him get a bandwagon, because he's always been a great player who was mainly just immature in Portland.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

yesssirrrr


----------

